# Orijen gas is going to be the death of me:)



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

2 weeks ago we switched to Orijen from NOW dog food which was okay, but not giving me the results the BB did. Our lab was not into the BB though which was the reason for the switch in the first place. So both dogs love the Orijen, have great coats, and are shedding less even more noticeable than when we were on BB. I found it for $60 a bag instead of the $65-$70 I kept seeing it advertised for and we really like it.....however, this gas is just not subsiding at all. They got gassy on the BB for a few days...like 3, but then all was normal. This has been 2 WEEKS of smell to the point when I go home I am sure someone had an accident. It's constant. Is this a sign neither is tolerating it? Will it go away soon? Stools are perfect on Zoe and Henry who is my sensitive one is just slightly looser than normal but still formed. I just want to know if this has been anyone else's experience?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Sorry, you need to switch to something else as it is not agreeing with them and it will not get better. It's not that there's anything wrong with the brand, but something in this particular food that is not working for your dogs.


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

The food is excellent and it produces some crazy smells (both poop and farts). Elvis get's gas every now and then but it is horrible when it happens. I'm very happy with the food regardless of the smelly poops and periodic farts. 

The results for Elvis are excellent.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes the results are good but after 2 weeks the gas is literally constant....as in the whole house smells like poo. They are active, love the food, are shedding less, and have shiny coats. The stools are normal but I have never known either to have gas like this before. Is gas a sign the food is not being tolerated though?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My dogs do very well on Orijen, except for the gas. Keefer gets the fish, Halo gets the regular adult. Her coat is amazing, extremely soft and full, and his is much less dry than it's been on other foods. 

Keefer has been on several different grain free foods and every single one of them has given him bad gas. I could put him back on a food with grains but then he'd start rubbing the fur off his muzzle again, and I'd just rather not feed grains at all because of all the prior recalls, which were all because of grain products. On a fish based grain free food his coat is much better and he has fur on his face again. They both have good stools, they love the food, and it's very high quality, so I'm sticking with it and we'll suffer through the odor.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL Your right about Orijen being amazing. They've been on grainfree and never had on going gas like this, but Henry's ears are not goopey, no diarrhea, and no itching. His eyes aren't as red, and his hair on his elbows is coming back. Their energy levels are normal and they eat it like their being starved. I don't want to stop using it but my house is not smelling....very kosher right now. Does anyone know for sure if gas is a sign they aren't tolerating it?


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

You got me laughing out loud with the title of your post!!

I had my dog on a food that had alot of different types of meat in it, high protein content, and his gas was DEADLY. I mean you would get a bad taste in your mouth if you didn't exit the room, it was that bad!!

He was on the food for a few months and it took probably about 2 months, the gas subsided, but you knew what dog "did it" when it happened, that's for sure. I ended up switching 'cause I didn't want to smell it anymore whether it was daily or weekly. It was just bad. And the backyard stunk pretty bad too...(has since gotten better after the switch).

Try something else. It might clear up if you stick with it, but will probably take quite a while....or it might not clear up at all.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

We've been on so many grain free's that didn't work well for us. Henry is the dog with the grain allergy and the reason we are on grain free. His ears got better when we switched him to grain free and the itchies were fewer for sure, but Zoe started dumping hair while we were on the NOW dog food, and Henry would hardly touch the BB even after months of giving him nothing but. He lost a ton of weight on BB. I can't feed TOTW yet due to Zoe's age, and NB made both of their coats dull and weird feeling. Orijen is the first food that both dogs seem to enjoy and works well equally for both- of course the gas is working for both too. 

I am going to give it another few months and maybe try Acana next or the Orijen fish based- we're on LPB now.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds like you are having pretty good results with the Orijen otherwise. If you had problems with other high quality foods it might just be worth it to keep them on it and see if it changes. Like I said, for my dog, the gas subsided after about 2 months, but it was still there in small amounts. 

Have you tried feeding them different foods, like buying a brand for each dog? With different tolerances, that might be the way to go to keep them both comfortable. I fed my dogs different foods and it really wasn't that big of a problem at all. Just get a few different storage containers. That's what I am going to keep doing. 

Arlo (lab) can't handle complex foods, he needs something simple; 2 proteins max, and corn free- gonna try Authority (he's the one who got bad gas with multiple protein rich food). Jackson can eat anything so I would like to feed something like BB or Castor and Pollux. I tried Castor and Pollux and Jackson's coat was AMAZING. I have never had a food make a dog look so good before, ever!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I could do the two food thing, but am trying to avoid it. I only have so much room to store huge bags and like to buy in bulk when possible limiting my trips to the store. I am hoping desperately this subsides it's making that BB gas smell real good right about now so we'll see. I have 3 more bags of LPB to go through and if by then they are still gassy we may need a switch yet again.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I find with Orijen that it's very easy to overfeed. I would cut back a little bit at a time. I was feeding my previous GSD that weighed 65 lbs. three level cups of Orijen senior a day. 

My Border Collie gets 2 level cups per day and my Sheltie only one cup per day. They weigh fifty lbs. and twenty lbs. 

You may want to try Acana grain free.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, man. I'm gonna switch Ozzy to Orijen after he's done with this bag of BB, since a 6 lb. bag of BB is just $2 less than a 5.5 lb. bag of Orijen, and I hope he doesn't have bad gas! LOL

Nothing like a dog fart.... Haha.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

The gas has actually been a lot better today and yesterday, but the lab's stools are a little softer than I like to see even with a little pumpkin. Of course his stools are never perfect- they start out good and go to pudding which would indicate I'm overfeeding. The problem is if I take away a half of cup to a cup of food his stools don't improve and then he begins to lose weight. The one benefit I am loving is neither are shedding nearly as much, but both have some horrendous breath all the sudden too. I should mention the lab has EPI so even with his meds his stools are great some days and others a mixture. Never runny diarrhea- just not perfect either


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I promise you it is getting better, but it was getting to the point the whole house just reeked like poop- not even gas but straight up poop,lol We kept looking for accidents but no it was just them adjusting


----------

